# The Flash - extended trailer



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2014)

The Flash becomes a TV series? Looks like it skirts between the boundary of respectability and kitch. Will be interesting to see which way it falls.


----------



## Juliana (May 26, 2014)

Its going to border on the Arrow universe, and I really enjoy Arrow, so will definitely be watching!


----------

